# Permanent matches



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't know if anyone has seen these before, but I stopped by a locak B&M for some pipe tobacco, and saw these sitting on the counter.

View attachment 7933


Pretty neat little thing. It's about the size of a matchbox, but is filled with lighter fluid. Strike it on the case just like a real match. Of course I had to get it. Did a web search and came up with this website. $8 each, or buy in bulk for more savings. I paid $5 at the B&M.

Haven't used it on a cigar yet, but I did try it with a couple pipes. Need to let it burn a couple seconds to get rid of the lighter fluid taste, but works great!


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

I used to see those things years ago, back when I was a kid sneaking cigarettes in the woods.

Since they use lighter fluid, I don't know how good they'd be for cigars.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Have not seen these in years. More or less going to be like using a zippo for lighting. Which I do not have an issue with. What I do like about it is that it is waterproof. I might have to look into getting one again.

Stacey


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

very interesting. i've never seen this before. you gotta let us know how it works out with the cigars...


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

It piqued my interest. Is the idea to have a single metal matchstick that you can use indefinately, or can you use any stick?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

pepito said:


> It piqued my interest. Is the idea to have a single metal matchstick that you can use indefinately, or can you use any stick?


Form what I remeber when I had mine, got to use what it comes with. There is a built in wick system that covers the " match ".

Stacey


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Neptunecigar sells one of these. I always wondered how it worked.

http://www.neptunecigar.com/accessories/cigaraccessory.asp?id=523

Probably not the best for lighting cigars.

I have an old zippo pipe lighter (smoked a pipe once in a while in HS - gotta love cherry flavored tobacco, the smell was wonderful), the only problem was tasting the lighter fluid.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

pepito said:


> It piqued my interest. Is the idea to have a single metal matchstick that you can use indefinately, or can you use any stick?


The 'matchstick' is a hollow tube with a wick, and what looks like a steel 'matchhead'. You strike the matchhead on what I'm guessing is magnesium strip on the outside of the case. Steel on mag sparks, igniting the wick. Website says good for 1000 lights. I suppose the only part that would wear out is the magnesium strip. Well, that and the lighter fluid would have to be refilled occassionally.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Interesting, but I will just use my bic or whatever else I have handy for lighting.
Scott


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Zippo has reformulated their fluid to be aroma-free. I like it a lot, it burns well and none of that standard Zippo smell.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, somewhat long term review...

I've used this to ligh cigars, and pipes. It's definitely not something I'd recommend for cigars, at least not larger ring gauges. The 'match' is made of metal, with a wick running through it. Problem is if you keep it lit long enough to light those larger cigars, it gets real hot. If you spend the time to properly light a cigar, ie toast the foot, etc, it gets too hot to hold onto.

For pipes, I really like this. Stays lit in moderate breezes. I didn't notice any difference in the taste due to the lighter fluid. 

The biggest issue for me at least, was the fact that the lighter fluid seems to dry up fairly fast. I let it sit for a day without using it, and it was bone dry next time I tried to light it up. So I've found I need to refill it just about every day if I plan on using it. 

I like it for it's novelty. Every time I use it, someone comments on how 'cool' that is. I won't be using it for cigars anytime soon, but I regularly take it if I'm gonna be smoking a pipe. Just have to make sure it's loaded before I take off.


----------

